# IDling HArd



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

hi guys i'm new to the forumn
i recently had my thermostat housng changed , i think the mechanic had to remove the distributor(the thing the the spark plug wires are connected to)
Now all of a sudden the car is idling very hard , never used to do this before , i eventually goes back to down after i have been driving it for awhile, do u think that he may have done something wrong 

Also i am kinda broke and i want my car to last as long as possible is there anything general that i can do to keep it running smooth and quiet


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

this is what you do... go back to the mechanic and demand that he fix the problem as it wasn't there before. If he is legit he will fix it... if not... I dunno.... good luck

Darktide


----------

